# Java Preloader zeigt keinen Balken + leitet nicht weiter.



## Fleuz (25. Jan 2006)

Ein schönen Tag wünsche ich.
Ich bin ein absoluter Newbi in sachen Java.
Ich möchte einen Preloader in eine Seite einbinden.
Hier klappt es wunderbar:
www.fea-fleuz.de (das der Balken nicht länger lädt ist gewollt. Ich hab extra eine rießen Grafik angegeben, damit der Balken länger lädt. Ist alles noch in der Testphase.

Aber hier zeigt sich kein Balken und es wird nicht auf die geforderte Adresse geladen.
Außerdem fehlt das "überspringen" Tag unten.
http://www.fea-fleuz.de/valibu/backround.html

Was ist da verkehrt?

Wäre echt toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Fleuz (25. Jan 2006)

Ich glaub ich habs!
Hab bei den Bildern die kommas vergessen...

Aber ich bin sicher, es werden sich noach Probs ergeben.

Also bitte offen lassen.


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jan 2006)

Ich stelle mir das Paradies so vor, dass dort nur Leute sind, die den Unterschied zwischen Java und Javascript kennen...


----------



## Fleuz (25. Jan 2006)

Danke danke.

Ich hab jetzt eine Bitte.
Ich bekomm einfach nicht folgendes hin:

Ich möchte ein neues Fenster öffnen, mittig platziert.
Das ganze soll von einem Button aus erfolgen, über den noch ein Mouse-Over gelegt werden soll.

Hier mein Versuch:


```
[url="http://www.fea-fleuz.de/valibu/kontakt.html"][img]Bilder/Home_09.gif[/img][/url]</td>
```

Was stimmt daran nicht? Es öffnet sich kein neues Fenster. 

Im Head-Tag hab ich alles ganz normal abgelegt. Ich hab das nach einem Tut von Ulf-Theis.de gemacht. Nur war da eben kein Mouse oder dabei.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Fleuz (25. Jan 2006)

Diesen Code hab ich im head stehen.

Es wäre echt toll, wenn mir jemand aus dieser misslichen Situation
raushelfen könnte. 


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
<!--
var win=null;
function NewWindow(mypage,myname,w,h,scroll,pos){
if(pos=="random")
{LeftPosition=(screen.width)?Math.floor(Math.random()*(screen.width-w)):100;
TopPosition=(screen.height)?Math.floor(Math.random()*((screen.height-h)-75)):100;}
if(pos=="center")
{LeftPosition=(screen.width)?(screen.width-w)/2:100;
TopPosition=(screen.height)?(screen.height-h)/2:100;}
else if((pos!="center" && pos!="random") || pos==null){LeftPosition=0;TopPosition=20}
settings='width='+w+',height='+h+',top='+TopPosition+',left='+LeftPosition+',scrollbars='+scroll+',
location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,toolbar=no,resizable=no'; win=window.open(mypage,myname,settings);
if(win.focus){win.focus();}}
function CloseNewWin(){if(win!=null && win.open)win.close()}
window.onfocus=CloseNewWin;
// -->
</script>
```


----------

